# Directx 12 Voraussetzungen



## martin_1988at (17. Mai 2015)

Hallo!

Ich habe mit der Suchfunktion zu diesem Thema nichts finden können und hoffe ich bin hier richtig. 
Welche Voraussetzungen muss der PC erfüllen um Directx 12 nutzen zu können? Benötigt man PCIe 3.0? 
Manche Spielehersteller wollen in Zukunft nur noch auf Directx 12 setzen. 
Muss ich mir bald einen neuen PC kaufen?

Lg!


----------



## Incredible Alk (17. Mai 2015)

1.) Ein Betriebssystem das es unterstützt (Windows 10)
2.) Einen Treiber der es benutzt (ist seit kurzem verfügbar)
3.) Hardware die es kann (deine GTX980 kann zumindest die Grundfunktionen von DX12, vollständig in Hardware gegossenes DX12 gibts noch nicht da die API schlicht noch nicht fertig war beim Entwickeln aktueller GPUs)
4.) Ein Spiel das es unterstützt (gibts momentan ebenfalls noch nicht)

Keine Sorge, ruhig bleiben, biss sich DX12 durchgesetzt hat haste noch viel Zeit.


----------



## HisN (17. Mai 2015)

Du bist der erste, der es merkt, wenn Du einen neuen PC brauchst.
Hängt nämlich
- von Deiner Software-Auswahl (wir wissen ja z.b. nicht welches DX-12 Game Du Dir wann kaufen wirst, gibt ja noch keine^^)
- von Deinen Settings
- von Deiner Leidensfähigkeit ab

Wie sollen wir das bewerten? *g*


----------



## martin_1988at (17. Mai 2015)

Umstieg auf Win 10 sollte kein Problem sein. Treiber auch nicht.
Wie siehts mit Prozessor und Mainboard aus? Hab gehört dass Sandy Bridge nicht unterstütz wird und wahrscheinlich PCIe 3.0 benötigt wird.


----------



## Incredible Alk (17. Mai 2015)

Die CPU, das Mainboard und der PCIe-Standard hat mit DX12 nicht das Geringste zu tun (es geht doch grade darum, alte CPUs zu entlasten!).
Die einzige Hardware-Komponente diue DX12-Befehle verstehen und ausführen muss ist die Grafikkarte - und wie die dabei angebunden ist spielt keine Rolle.


----------



## HisN (17. Mai 2015)

Zukunft = Vergangenheit.
DX11, 10, 9 ... irgendeine Abhängigkeit vom PCIe-Level oder CPU? Warum jetzt bei DX12? Ist wie schon erwähnt eine Grafik-Bibliothek.
Was man nicht so alles hören kann.


----------



## martin_1988at (17. Mai 2015)

Ok, hab gegoogelt und einige meine dass man mindestens Ivy Bridge und PCIe 3.0 braucht. Warum wird dann von Zotac Directx 12 angegeben wenn die Graka noch nicht voll kompatibel ist?


----------



## Incredible Alk (17. Mai 2015)

martin_1988at schrieb:


> Ok, hab gegoogelt und einige meine dass man mindestens Ivy Bridge und PCIe 3.0 braucht.



Die erzählen Schwachsinn. DX12 läuft wenn du ne entsprechende Karte hast auch auf nem AthlonXP.



martin_1988at schrieb:


> Warum wird dann von Zotac  Directx 12 angegeben wenn die Graka noch nicht voll kompatibel  ist?



Aus Marketinggründen. NVidia hat auch bei der vergangenen Generation DX11.1 angegeben obwohl sie das nicht voll unterstützt haben.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...s-kepler-gpus-ohne-vollen-dx11-1-support.html


----------



## HisN (17. Mai 2015)

Aber in der Regel läuft es doch so: (Ich meine, schau Dir doch nur den W3-Hype an).

Es wird das erste DX12-Game angekündigt, dass Du Dir kaufen möchtest.
Es werden System-Voraussetzungen hingeschrieben.
Und dann kaufst Du völlig unmotiviert neue Hardware, anstatt den Release und Benchmarks abzuwarten.
Dann wird das Game 3 Monate oder 6 Monate verschoben, und Du freust Dich dass Du aufs falsche Pferd gesetzt hast. Oder das Game bevorzugt NV-Karten, nur hast Du Dir, weil Du es nicht abwarten konntest AMD angeschafft.

Jedesmal das gleiche Trauerspiel. Und so ähnlich sieht jetzt dieser Thread aus.

Ganz ehrlich: Warte es einfach ab.
Du wirst doch sehen was es braucht für Dein erstes DX12-Game (denn alle aktuellen Titel haben von DX12 natürlich erst mal GAR NIX).
Je nachdem ob es irgend ein Indi-Ding ist doch Star Citizen, brauchst Du Dir keine Gedanken um Deinen Rechner machen, oder es steht sowieso eine komplette Neu-Anschaffung ins Haus. *Aber erst dann.*

Das hier sind Gedanken um ungelegte Eier und ganz persönlich verstehe ich es nicht, warum man sich den Kopf heiß macht für ..... nix? Wenn es denn soweit ist, dann ...


----------



## martin_1988at (17. Mai 2015)

HisN schrieb:


> Das hier sind Gedanken um ungelegte Eier und ganz persönlich verstehe ich es nicht, warum man sich den Kopf heiß macht für ..... nix? Wenn es denn soweit ist, dann ...



Ich denke halt an die Zukunft und wollte mich informieren. Incredible Alk hat meine Frage beantwortet, dass es nur auf die Grafikkarte ankommt. Mehr wollte ich nicht wissen.


----------



## iReckyy (22. Juni 2019)

Hallo, 

ich hole das hier mal wieder hoch, da ich eine Frage zu dem Thema habe.

Inzwischen gibt es ja auch Spiele, die DX12 unterstützen.

Das Problem, ich kann es in einem meiner Spiele nicht aktivieren, da ausgegraut.
Die Frage ist jetzt, ist der PC DX12-fähig, oder nicht?

Es geht um Ring of Elysium.

PC:

i3-4170
8GB DDR3 1600MHz CL9 Dualchannel
GTX 750Ti 2GB OC
250GB SSD

Habe in GPU-Z und dem Windows DX Tool „dxdiag“ nachgeschaut, kann die Anzeigen allerdings nicht richtig deuten.

Ich gehe davon aus, dass die GTX 750Ti DX12 nicht ausreichen für mein Spiel unterstützt.

Kann mir jemand diese Frage beantworten?

Gruß





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HisN (22. Juni 2019)

Liegt nicht an Deiner Hardware, liegt am Game.
DX12 scheint einfach noch nicht implementiert zu sein, bzw. im Moment noch nur einer kleinen Gruppe ausgewählter Tester zugänglich.


----------



## iReckyy (22. Juni 2019)

Ok, weil ich hatte zufällig diese Woche den PC eines Kumpels hier, bei dem ich es aktivieren und eine deutliche Leistungssteigerung erzielen konnte.

i7 7700K, GTX 1070.



Dann werde ich wohl mal abwarten.

Vielen Dank.


----------



## HisN (22. Juni 2019)

Vielleicht fragste mal Deinen Kumpel anstatt das Forum, wie er das gemacht hat? Also nur so ein Gedanke von mir.
An der Hardware liegts nicht. Hier ein 5960X und eine Titan RTX .. geht auch nicht.


----------



## iReckyy (23. Juni 2019)

Das ist ja das lustige, ich hatte seinen PC da, um ihn zu übertakten und ich konnte es einfach aktivieren.

Beide PCs laufen mit Windows 10 1903,
alle Treiber sind aktuell.

Wenn es nicht an der Hardware liegt, kann ich es mir nur damit erklären, dass das DX12 Update nach und nach für alle kommt.

Vielleicht sollte ich es auch einfach einmal neu runterladen.


----------



## iReckyy (4. Juli 2019)

Liegt in diesem Fall, also Ring of Elysium, am Spiel.

Stand heute werden Nvidia-Karten erst ab der GTX 960 aufwärts unterstützt.

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe.


----------

